# Other Pets > Birds >  my senegal

## raisnok

i just saw the forum for birds how cool we have a senegal and a double yellow head amazon.
he doesnt like the camera at all




[IMG][/IMG]



and this is mozzy he is richards bird he only tolerates me 


[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Melody

Awww how sweet. I love Senegals. My girl is the apple of my eye.  :Yes:

----------


## raisnok

thank you , he can be moody

----------


## southbay54

very nice

----------


## jclaiborne

Pretty Birds!  My dad has a Senegal and that thing is satan!

----------

